# Reloj Digital en Proteus



## shikamarucb (Abr 14, 2014)

Hola a todos tengo el siguiente reloj digital en proteus, y necesito ponerle una alarma pero no se como, al reloj se le puede configurar la hora pero empezando por las horas XD, si empiezo por los segundos se descuadran despues. Por ayudenme a hacerle la alarma, ya que yo no estudio electronica, sino ingenieria de sistemas, es para una materia de electronica digital. De paso si me podrian explicar que como funcionan los componentes que usan o me recomienden. Gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 14, 2014)

Faltan archivos en tu .rar, esta el puro proyecto faltan los esquemas, te sugiero que lo completes y ademas pongas el diagrama en formato de imagen para los que no usan proteus


----------



## shikamarucb (Abr 14, 2014)

Man ya volvi a subir el reloj;como ya dije no soy ingeniero electronico, a si que no se de que diagrama hablas. 





papirrin dijo:


> Faltan archivos en tu .rar, esta el puro proyecto faltan los esquemas, te sugiero que lo completes y ademas pongas el diagrama en formato de imagen para los que no usan proteus


----------



## papirrin (Abr 14, 2014)

bueno decia que le dieras un printscreen con el diagrama o subieras una impresion en PDF, no todos tienen el proteus y menos la version 8.

con respecto a lo de la alarma yo haria una copia del que tienes pero sin los display de 7 segmento, y sin el oscilador, y con unas compuertas AND hacer la comparacion al ser todos iguales enciende la alarma.

espero se entienda.

P.D. tiene que ser con Compuertas logicas? con un microcontrolador esta facil, y si vas a ingeneria en sistemas mas facil XD


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 16, 2014)

Hola shikamarucb

Creo que antes de hacer el circuito para la alarma habría que mejorar algunas cosas de tu reloj.

*(Ver Figura: Tu Reloj Digital.)*
Lo primero es esa conexión de las Q’s de los contadores hacia los interruptores. Si los dejas así podrían dañarse.

Probablemente en tu ubicación consigas ese tipo de Display que se mira en tu diseño, pero si no, habría que agregar unos decodificadores BCD a 7 segmentos, las resistencias limitadoras de corriente para cada segmento de cada Display y los correspondientes Display’s.

*(Ver Figura: Reloj Digital Nvo.)*
Como puede apreciarse en esta figura:
A no conecta con B
C no conecta con D
E No conecta con F
De ese modo el reloj no avanzará. Se puede decir que está en modo de Ajuste. Para ponerlo a tiempo.

Nota los conectores en las Q’s de los contadores. Cada uno tiene un nombre especifico. Estos conectores irán al programador de la alarma.
Por ejemplo los conectores del contador de unidades de segundo:
*SU1*, *S*egundos *U*nidades Valor *1*.
*SU2*, *S*egundos *U*nidades Valor *2*.
*SU4*, *S*egundos *U*nidades Valor *4*.
*SU8*, *S*egundos *U*nidades Valor *8*.
Y así los demás. Analiza esta figura.

*(Ver Figura: Para Poner a Tiempo)*
Esta es la circuiteria que te sugiero para poner a tiempo el reloj.
Nota que el reloj -trabaja normalmente *O*(*R*) -se pone en modo de poner a tiempo.
Así que nos convendría utilizar unas compuertas *OR* de-Morgan para lograr este fin.
La secuencia podría ser:
*1)-* Abrir los interruptores que se vieron en la figura *Reloj Digital Nvo.* 
*2)-* Presionar el botón correspondiente para ajustar las horas, minutos o segundos.
*3)-* Cerrar los interruptores.

Aquí hay un detalle:
En *2)-* presionar el botón correspondiente hasta el número requerido –1 dejándolo presionado, cerrar el interruptor correspondiente y soltar el botón. 
De otro modo el juego de contadores asociado contará +1 del valor que se requiere.
Claro, esta circuiteria podría hacerse de otra forma para eliminar esto que pudiéramos llamar Defecto.

*(Ver Figura: Programador De Alarma) *
Para este fin te sugiero utilizar un IC llamado -Comparador de magnitud- (74LS85).
Lo que hace este IC es comparar las magnitudes A y B, luego por sus salidas (QA<B, QA=B, QA>B) indicar
Si A es Menor a B,
Si A es Igual_ a B,
Si A es Mayor a B.
Nosotros utilizaremos la salida QA=B ya que nos interesa saber cuando el reloj, magnitud A, sea igual a la programación, magnitud B. 

Cuando A sea igual a B se generará la señal nombrada Alarma y el Flip-Flip tipo D, en la parte baja Izquierda de la figura, cambiará de nivel su salida Q. A esa Q se conectaría la alarma; ya sea visual o audible.
Visual: un LED, Un foco o lámpara atraves de un transistor o un relevador.
Audible: un buzzer, un timbre atraves de un transistor o un relevador.
El botón que aparece en esta figura es para Silenciar la alarma.

Esos cuadritos con un número inscrito son Digi-Switch. Estos no son comercialmente adquiribles.
Actualmente están programados para que la alarma funcione a las 01:30:00, (La una treinta de la mañana).
Fíjate en la figura *Bórrame 1*, el de la izquierda es comercialmente adquirible lo mismo que el de la derecha.

Y –Claro- Sería más fácil el desarrollar un reloj con alarma por medio de un PIC pero:
Tendrías que conocerlos para seleccionar el más adecuado.
Tendrías que saber algún tipo de programación.
Tener un programador para PIC’s.
Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## shikamarucb (Abr 16, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias man, me gustaron mucho tus correciones, la verdad es que como dije antes, estudio ingenieria de sistemas, hasta ahora voy en II semestre y esto es lo primero que veo de electronica, la materia se llama fundamentos de electronica digital, asi que por ningun lado vemos voltajes y resistencias; si pudieras recomendarme algun sitio o un libro para aprender bien desde "000" electronica digital, ya que estoy estudiando por mi cuenta algo de electronica analoga. De nuevo muchas gracias man por tu ayuda.





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola shikamarucb
> 
> Creo que antes de hacer el circuito para la alarma habría que mejorar algunas cosas de tu reloj.
> 
> ...


----------



## PIERONID (Jul 21, 2020)

Buenas*,* quería que me ayuden con un trabajo que tengo y no*_*se como agregarle una alarma programable en *P*roteus , quisiera contar con su ayuda. Por favor ayúdenme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2020)

Debes subir todo lo que llevas hecho hasta ahora para poder recibir ayuda , lo zipeas y lo subes !


----------



## PIERONID (Jul 21, 2020)

ya lo subi el ZIP se me pudieran ayudar , seria muy bueno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2020)

Debes subir también el archivo de Proteus !


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola, básicamente para añadir una alarma a un reloj. Se trata de realizar comparaciones entre hora reloj vs programada y de igual manera con los minutos.
Cuándo la comparación sea verdadera, disparas un buzzer o lo que sea.


----------



## PIERONID (Jul 21, 2020)

Ahi esta el proteus , te agradeceria mucho si me ayudas


----------

